# Recette :Aiport,Ibook G4 1,33Ghz et du kernel panique



## .Steff (15 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
Je suis en possession d'un ibook G4 1,33 Ghz de derniere g&#233;n&#233;ration avant les macbook.
J'ai le wifi sur ce portable en pr&#233;sence de la carte aiport extreme.
Mais voil&#224;, depuis quielques jours, depuis l'allumage du Wifi, c'est le kernel panic &#224; chaque fois.
Donc le traditionnel voile gris avec marqu&#233; de r&#233;demarrer etc etc...
Apres beaucoup de recherche sur le net, je vois effectivement quez se probl&#232;me est connu du public mais par reconnu chez apple... Bravo !
Bon, ma garantie n'est plus, donc je d&#233;cide de suivre les conseils de quelques sites pour d&#233;monter mon ibook et enlever cette carte airport. (avec ce site exactement).
Et &#224; ma grande surprise, je ne vois pas la carte Airport... 

Quelqu'un de comp&#233;tent en la mati&#232;re pourrait m'indiquer son emplacement ?
Est ce que je peux le d&#233;monter tout seul ou bien un tour dans un magazin serait bien ?

D'avance merci pour voitre aide !


----------



## drs (15 Février 2007)

Bonjour

Nul besoin de tout démonter pour accéder à la carte airport...

Juste retirer le clavier et c'est tout 

Ici: http://aberco.free.fr/ibookG4.html sur la 11eme photo, on voit l'emplacement de la carte (sans la carte).

Alex


----------



## .Steff (16 Février 2007)

que nenni !!!
Cela est vrai sur les Anciens Ibook !! Les 800 MHz par exmple ! Pour ce qui est des dernier ce n'est pas du tout ici que se trouve la carte airpot. Sinon je l'aurais trouv&#233; 
Je pense qu'elle n'est pas tres facile d'acc&#232;s.


----------



## drs (16 Février 2007)

j'ai un ibook G4 1Ghz et c'est ici qu'elle se trouve.... 

Alex


----------



## .Steff (16 Février 2007)

ha. 
Donc c'est bien ce que je disais, c'est pour la derniere génération des ibooks qu'ils ont changé.


----------



## drs (17 Février 2007)

j'ai trouvé ceci sur le site d'apple: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300406

Ils disent bien que la carte est sous le clavier. 

Alex


----------



## .Steff (17 Février 2007)

J'ai d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; voir ici...
A croire que apple ne sait pas qu'ils ont sortis une autre g&#233;n&#233;ration d'Ibook !!! 
Car je peux assurer que ce n'est pas comme ca sur le mien, sur celui de mon frere non plus etc...
Enfin merci en tout cas de ton interressement


----------



## .Steff (18 Février 2007)

Apres tout un tas de recherche sur internet, il s'av&#232;re qu'il y 'a beaucoup de cas similaire au mien.
D'autre part il semble surtout qu'Apple nie l'existence d'un quelconque soucis &#224; ce niveau l&#224;, et n'a d'ailleurs aucune documentation sur son site internet concernant les derniers IbookG4... Je ne vous parle pas du service t&#233;l&#233;phonique incmp&#233;tent au possible d&#232;s qu'il s'agit de faire autre chose que d'enlever la batterie ou bin ouvrir les pref syst&#232;me.

M'enfin si quelqu'un sait comment acc&#233;der &#224; l'airport d'un Ibook derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration, surtout n'h&#233;sitez pas !!!


----------



## .Steff (20 Février 2007)

Bon puisque personne ne veut m'aider, je vais m'aider moi et na. ^^

Voil&#224; l'adresse ou quelqu'un trouve enfin la carte airport sur son ibook derniere G.

http://www.jessicawho.com/ibook/

Enjoy.


----------



## drs (20 Février 2007)

et bah ouais enjoy! 

En tout cas je garde le lien sous le coude car je ne savais pas du tout que les cartes airport étaient à l'intérieur sur les derniers modèles...ils s'en sont pas vantés de celle là 

Alex


----------



## .Steff (20 Février 2007)

ouais c'est sur. il s'en vante toujours pas je t'assure... Parce que c'est quand m&#234;me pas du tout pratique surtout quand cette m&#234;me carte causse des KP...


----------



## drs (20 Février 2007)

ah ouais c'est clair...etre obligé de tout démonter pour une malheureuse carte....

Alex


----------



## .Steff (20 Février 2007)

Enfin bon...
plus qu'&#224; prendre mon courage &#224; deux mains et d&#233;monter mon si beau ibook de peur de le p&#233;ter ou de pedre une vis ou une connerie comme ca... :-(...
Bient&#244;t les vacances donc je vais m'y pencher avec un pote.


----------



## badvallu (22 Février 2007)

Attends voir j'ai pas tout compris. Tu as un Kernel Panic à cause de la carte airport, tu en es sûr? Il n'y a-t-il pas un autre moyen que de virer la carte airport car c'est un peu bête non?!
C'est quoi exactement le message du kernel panic (si on pouvait le voir en entier)? Ca pourrait peut être aider.


----------



## .Steff (23 Février 2007)

non mais ce probl&#232;me est courant enfin plus ou moins sur certains ibook. Il ne faut pas virer la carte, mais juste l'enlever et la rebrancher correctement et en bougeant un peu l'antenne.


----------



## nadon (25 Février 2007)

etrange histoire....
j'avais quelques problemes similaires au tien.
c'était une vraie galère....j'ai passé par des diagnostics assez pourrits. bref.

8 mois plus tard je vais à strasbourg avec mon mac je vois un apple center.
j'entre (parce que dans ma région y'a pas d'apple center- les paysans....)
le mec tapote le mac, et me dis c'est la carte mère. on vous la change.
ça lui a pris 10s pour le diagnostic.

alors atttention avant de te lancer dans d'inutile démontage,
qui vont surement très vite te prendre la tête.
trouve toi un apple center avec une équipe compétente.


----------



## .Steff (25 Février 2007)

Ca t'a cout&#233; combien ?


----------



## nadon (26 Février 2007)

OO euros. 
j'ai réclamé et du coté de apple il connaissait bien mon cas.
ils ont accorder le changement de la carte mère.
et puis j'étais encore sous garantie. alors il avait pas trop le choix.

moi j'avais l'impresssion que les autres centres apple dans lesquels j'ai pu aller, ne voulait pas s'occuper de mon cas parce que j'avais pas acheté chez eux.
je voyage beaucoup en france et y'a que à strasbourg ou ils ont été super cool.


----------



## .Steff (27 Février 2007)

A ben ca tombe bien je suis &#224; limoges et plus sous garantie...


----------



## .Steff (3 Mai 2007)

Bon ben ca avance mon histoire.
J'ai demont&#233; mon Ibook suivant ces plans, enfin un copain &#224; moi m'a beaucoup aid&#233;.
http://www.jessicawho.com/ibook/ <--selon ces plans.
Nous d&#233;branchons donc la carte airport, on red&#233;marre le ibook, et l&#224; ho ca marche.
Cool. 

Mais mauvaise surprise en rentrant chez moi tout de suite, re kernel panic en lan&#231;ant Airport... Donc, soit ma carte m&#232;re et morte &#224; cet endroit l&#224;, soit c'est la carte airport.
J'&#233;sp&#232;re que ce n'est "que" la carte airport.


----------



## .Steff (17 Septembre 2007)

Voil&#224; la solution :
http://www.steff-online.com/ibookG4

Et ca marche


----------

